# Commuting from Lisbon to Sintra?



## -mia-

Ok, now that I said hello, I have a question: 

What is the feasibility of commuting from Lisbon to the Sintra area on a daily basis? I've looked on Google maps and it seems quite acceptable. However, the site of course doesn't consider the realities of daily commuting, congestion, etc. 

Any idea? Comments? Etc?


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mia,
Welcome to the forum. There is a highway to Sintra I think the A16 and I think the new A9 that gets very near to Sintra (not on Google Earth, only opened in Nov 2009) plus secondary roads, you should have no problem commuting. Also the public transport system here is quite efficient. But yes, traffic is heavy but better than getting into Lisbon! Let me know if you have anymore queries, I also live in Cascais. Regards, Nelinha


----------



## nelinha

Oops, got the wrong location, I thought you meant from Cascais to Sintra, not from Lisbon to Sintra. You should still get the A9 very good and no tolls.


----------



## -mia-

Hi Nelinha. 
Thanks for your reply... I'm slightly disappointed that you say that. LOL! I was hoping it would be difficult. 
My husband wants to live in the city & I'd like to live outside the city!


----------



## fmarks

-mia- said:


> Hi Nelinha.
> Thanks for your reply... I'm slightly disappointed that you say that. LOL! I was hoping it would be difficult.
> My husband wants to live in the city & I'd like to live outside the city!


sintra/lisbon,no thanks ! i did that route for about 10 years, until recently they only had one major road the ic19 the heaviest traffic in europe,they´ve open a few more roads but it´s not helping because they all charge a toll,the trains at peak ours are super full,i´m glad i moved to the silver coast:clap2:


----------



## -mia-

fmarks said:


> sintra/lisbon,no thanks ! i did that route for about 10 years, until recently they only had one major road the ic19 the heaviest traffic in europe,they´ve open a few more roads but it´s not helping because they all charge a toll,the trains at peak ours are super full,i´m glad i moved to the silver coast:clap2:


I like this answer better! But, um, it's for my benefit, right? just wink & nod when DH is not looking! The silver coast is most definitely not on the cards.


----------



## fmarks

-mia- said:


> I like this answer better! But, um, it's for my benefit, right? just wink & nod when DH is not looking! The silver coast is most definitely not on the cards.


the sintra area and sorrounding areas are heavely populated,so off course you have everything that comes with these areas ..transit ,no parking ,crime....why not around torres vedras your only 20 minutes from lisbon and much cheaper...the reason we moved to silver coast is...i don´t have to WORK ANYMORE


----------



## -mia-

fmarks said:


> the sintra area and sorrounding areas are heavely populated,so off course you have everything that comes with these areas ..transit ,no parking ,crime....why not around torres vedras your only 20 minutes from lisbon and much cheaper...the reason we moved to silver coast is...i don´t have to WORK ANYMORE


If we do make to Portugal it will be for my husband's work. So, sadly we still do have to work. Unless I win the lottery. Since I don't actually play the lottery, I can't see that happening. 

If we do live in the city we will both need to commute out. My husband's work is somewhere around Sintra. I don't actually remember where. I'll have to ask him again.

As for traffic & crime... It's all relative, isn't it. I doubt it's anything like Buenos Aires. So, I'm not so much worried about either, especially traffic heading out of the city in the morning. I do wonder more about traffic heading into the city in the evening. DH tends to work late. 

I'll have to check the geography. It's the husband who suggested he would only want to live in the city. But the practicalities/realities of it might make it best to live outside. 

Thanks for your reply. I'll have a look at the towns around.


----------



## fmarks

-mia- said:


> If we do make to Portugal it will be for my husband's work. So, sadly we still do have to work. Unless I win the lottery. Since I don't actually play the lottery, I can't see that happening.
> 
> If we do live in the city we will both need to commute out. My husband's work is somewhere around Sintra. I don't actually remember where. I'll have to ask him again.
> 
> As for traffic & crime... It's all relative, isn't it. I doubt it's anything like Buenos Aires. So, I'm not so much worried about either, especially traffic heading out of the city in the morning. I do wonder more about traffic heading into the city in the evening. DH tends to work late.
> 
> I'll have to check the geography. It's the husband who suggested he would only want to live in the city. But the practicalities/realities of it might make it best to live outside.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I'll have a look at the towns around.


try looking in a town called ERICEIRA,BY THE BEACH,easy relaxing drive to sintra area even by bus,nicer then living in the city,my opinion


----------



## stephenbrody

-mia- said:


> Ok, now that I said hello, I have a question:
> 
> What is the feasibility of commuting from Lisbon to the Sintra area on a daily basis? I've looked on Google maps and it seems quite acceptable. However, the site of course doesn't consider the realities of daily commuting, congestion, etc.
> 
> Any idea? Comments? Etc?


very easy, trains every 20 minutes or so from Rossio, Entrecampos or Sete Rios. The trip takes about 45 minutes. Trains going to Lisbon in the morning or coming out in the late afternoon/early evening tend to get a bit crowded


----------



## -mia-

stephenbrody said:


> very easy, trains every 20 minutes or so from Rossio, Entrecampos or Sete Rios. The trip takes about 45 minutes. Trains going to Lisbon in the morning or coming out in the late afternoon/early evening tend to get a bit crowded


45mins!? I thought it was much closer... No that's not going to work. (Yeah! ) 
I'll start researching on the towns around.
Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mia, why not moving to Cascais instead of Lisbon? It's a nice town, about 25km from Lisbon and the commute to Sintra is much easier than from Lisbon. The town is also quieter but has enough shopping areas and a large shopping mall (Cascais shopping). I've been here since October and the only times I go to Lisbon is for the consulates or to the shows. DH goes to the soccer in Lisbon though! (He loves his Benfica team). And I usually use the train and the metro in Lisbon. I tried to go by car the one time, took me ages to get out of the parking lot after the show and paid 9 euros for 4 hours parking. However, if the show finishes at around 23:00, we only get home around 1:30.... Also Cascais is greener than Lisbon.


----------



## -mia-

Nelinha, 
I have a feeling Cascais maybe too expensive. I will need to rent a studio on top of our home. So that takes a chunk out of our house budget. But without any type of offer it's hard to really understand what we are talking about. 

The fact that you wrote that you never go into the city is exactly my husband's fear. He's afraid of being stuck out in the suburbs, that after coming home from work we'll never go out. Right now we live in the heart of the city and it's easy to pop out for dinner or drinks or a movie or just take a walk and see other humans and you feel better for having gone out for a little while. When you live in the suburbs it's a huge trek to go out. If you know what I mean.

Thanks for all your answers. It's so fun thinking about our next move. I really really want to move to Portugal. I don't want to go to Germany! Keep your collective fingers crossed!!!


----------



## ofilha

-mia- said:


> Ok, now that I said hello, I have a question:
> 
> What is the feasibility of commuting from Lisbon to the Sintra area on a daily basis? I've looked on Google maps and it seems quite acceptable. However, the site of course doesn't consider the realities of daily commuting, congestion, etc.
> 
> Any idea? Comments? Etc?


There is a train that i believe you can pick up in Rossio downtown Lisbon that goes to Sintra. It has several stops in Lisbon in addition to downtown.
Check out cp.pt and look for the left navigation bar with urbanos link.


----------



## ofilha

nelinha said:


> Hi Mia, why not moving to Cascais instead of Lisbon? It's a nice town, about 25km from Lisbon and the commute to Sintra is much easier than from Lisbon. The town is also quieter but has enough shopping areas and a large shopping mall (Cascais shopping). I've been here since October and the only times I go to Lisbon is for the consulates or to the shows. DH goes to the soccer in Lisbon though! (He loves his Benfica team). And I usually use the train and the metro in Lisbon. I tried to go by car the one time, took me ages to get out of the parking lot after the show and paid 9 euros for 4 hours parking. However, if the show finishes at around 23:00, we only get home around 1:30.... Also Cascais is greener than Lisbon.



Nelinha, 
Sorry for interrupting the thread.
I am looking now at Cascais instead of Lisbon. We are going to Portugal this year around April and will be looking into cascais. Can you tell me which areas to avoid? I have seen Cobre, Torres, etc... When we go i am going to get a cab and drive around the areas so i can get a feel for it. But any ideas from a local would be great.
Thanks much.
Joao


----------



## nelinha

Mia- "I will need to rent a studio"- do you do some type of arts and crafts? If so what? I brought all my lampwork equipment but have not managed to find any suppliers of glass rods yet. Cascais has everything from restaurants to movies to coffee shops to a cultural centre with lots of activities. 
Joao- I agree with you you will have to drive around and get the feel for the different areas in Cascais. There are certain areas that I wouldn't select at all. It all depends on how much you want to spend and what type of accommodation you want. Give me a tinkle when you arrive and DH and I will see if we can drive you around and show you the different places. Send me a pm so I can give you my cell phone number. You can also get hold of an estate agency at the moment they have lots of rentals advertised and they can also take you around. Nelinha


----------



## ofilha

nelinha said:


> Mia- "I will need to rent a studio"- do you do some type of arts and crafts? If so what? I brought all my lampwork equipment but have not managed to find any suppliers of glass rods yet. Cascais has everything from restaurants to movies to coffee shops to a cultural centre with lots of activities.
> Joao- I agree with you you will have to drive around and get the feel for the different areas in Cascais. There are certain areas that I wouldn't select at all. It all depends on how much you want to spend and what type of accommodation you want. Give me a tinkle when you arrive and DH and I will see if we can drive you around and show you the different places. Send me a pm so I can give you my cell phone number. You can also get hold of an estate agency at the moment they have lots of rentals advertised and they can also take you around. Nelinha


I just saw an apartment for 78000 euros at Remax.pt in Cascais. Don't know if that's within your budget or not, but it's one of the least expensive i have seen so far for how close it is to the ocean.


----------



## ofilha

nelinha said:


> Mia- "I will need to rent a studio"- do you do some type of arts and crafts? If so what? I brought all my lampwork equipment but have not managed to find any suppliers of glass rods yet. Cascais has everything from restaurants to movies to coffee shops to a cultural centre with lots of activities.
> Joao- I agree with you you will have to drive around and get the feel for the different areas in Cascais. There are certain areas that I wouldn't select at all. It all depends on how much you want to spend and what type of accommodation you want. Give me a tinkle when you arrive and DH and I will see if we can drive you around and show you the different places. Send me a pm so I can give you my cell phone number. You can also get hold of an estate agency at the moment they have lots of rentals advertised and they can also take you around. Nelinha


Thanks Nelinha, i will contact you. My wife is doing some bead work, and i am hoping she gets good at it so i can put her to work and sell some of her work and compete with all the other peddlers in Cascais.


----------



## nelinha

Oh goodie, maybe she will be able to incorporate my beads onto her work! Will wait to hear from you soon. Nelinha


----------



## ofilha

nelinha said:


> Oh goodie, maybe she will be able to incorporate my beads onto her work! Will wait to hear from you soon. Nelinha


Pat would be happy to have a bead partner, that's for sure. She has a couple of friends that work on beads and they hang out together, sometimes work at our house and have lots of fun.


----------



## -mia-

nelinha said:


> Mia- "I will need to rent a studio"- do you do some type of arts and crafts? If so what? I brought all my lampwork equipment but have not managed to find any suppliers of glass rods yet. Cascais has everything from restaurants to movies to coffee shops to a cultural centre with lots of activities.


OMG!! I'm a lampworker!!! I can give you a few suppliers in Europe. They will gladly send them to you in Portugal.


----------



## nelinha

Oh my, this is fantastic! Please could I have your suppliers? I picked up some names in Germany from the Lampworketc forum but nothing nearer to home. You would have to send me the names via a pm as we are not allowed to advertise in this forum. (I think that's the rule). I think there is one lampworker in Portugal somewhere near Leiria, search under missangas de vidro on the internet. Portugal does a lot of glass work but no lampwork. There is a guy in Ericeira he used to be a doctor in Germany then decided to chuck it all out and opened a studio in Ericeira doing slump work, mostly decorative panels to insert on walls. There is also a bit of fusing and slump work that can be seen at the fairs, but there is something missing, unless I'm being too critical. What torch do you work with? I'm still working with a HH. Oh my my!!!!!


----------



## -mia-

That's so exciting! I can't believe it! 

I'm sure you'll have to use a supplier outside of Portugal. The ones I know are in NL, Uk or Switzerland. Neither should be a problem getting the stuff to you. In fact it's duty free, well except for Switzerland, but I'm sure it will not be a problem to relieve. I don't know any of the German suppliers. But we could exchange supplier names. I need a source for Reichenback. My husband is going to Switzerland in a few weeks & he needs to bring me more glass. 

I have two torches: A cricket & a MiniCC. I work on the Mini mostly as the propane down here spits out too much carbon and the cricket is super sensitive to it. 

I have to run out for lunch. But I'll get in touch when I get back home. 

Send me your user name on LE.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mia, sorry I haven't checked the glass rods supplier yet. My son was here for the weekend from Johannesburg (via London) and this morning we had to get up at 4 in the morning to take him back to the airport so at the moment I am in a very fragile state. Will see what I can do this week. Have you convinced HD that Cascais is "the place"? Oh by the way one of the highways that connects to Sintra has had a section closed because of land slides, they expect it to be closed for about a week and the drivers are all complaining that it's taking them an extra hour to get to work. See what you will miss if you stay outside Lisbon  Manuela


----------



## -mia-

nelinha said:


> Hi Mia, sorry I haven't checked the glass rods supplier yet. My son was here for the weekend from Johannesburg (via London) and this morning we had to get up at 4 in the morning to take him back to the airport so at the moment I am in a very fragile state. Will see what I can do this week. Have you convinced HD that Cascais is "the place"? Oh by the way one of the highways that connects to Sintra has had a section closed because of land slides, they expect it to be closed for about a week and the drivers are all complaining that it's taking them an extra hour to get to work. See what you will miss if you stay outside Lisbon  Manuela


Nelinha, I certainly didn't mean for you to check the supplier out for me. I just thought you might want to know about it, when you have time & inclination. I was looking for find some Reichenbach and you can see on their site they are very few distributors. So I found it amazingly coincidental that one of the few is in Portugal & in Sintra!  But in the end we don't know if they sell retail or what they do... 

I found a guy on LE who is in Porto. 

I think he will see reason when the time comes!! But it all could turn sour and we could end up in Germany instead. Fingers crossed.


----------



## nelinha

Don't worry about the glass rods I just wanted to get some info and addresses, also I wanted to know about Reichenbach glass rods such as colours, coe, is it borosilicate or soft? I work with Moretti and try to get Lauscha for the clear. With an HH, the Moretti clear comes out with too much carbon, lauscha is cleaner. Hope you can find your way to Portugal, the climate is very good compared to the rest of Europe and we need to introduce the population to lampwork. Ah Ah Ah Good luck with your decision. Check your pm I'm sending you some sites.


----------



## nelinha

Hi Mia, you are right the website you gave me is useless. I have emailed them, let's see if they come back to me. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## -mia-

nelinha said:


> Don't worry about the glass rods I just wanted to get some info and addresses, also I wanted to know about Reichenbach glass rods such as colours, coe, is it borosilicate or soft? I work with Moretti and try to get Lauscha for the clear. With an HH, the Moretti clear comes out with too much carbon, lauscha is cleaner. Hope you can find your way to Portugal, the climate is very good compared to the rest of Europe and we need to introduce the population to lampwork. Ah Ah Ah Good luck with your decision. Check your pm I'm sending you some sites.


Replied by PM.


----------

